# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  taulman3D's Amazing New Flexible PCTPE

## Brian_Krassenstein

New materials are abounding lately in the 3D printing space -- and one of the most newsworthy companies recently has been taulman3D. Today, we heard that taulman3D is rolling out yet another new material: PCTPE ("Plasticized Copolyamid TPE") is indicated for use in any FFF-based desktop 3D printer. This brand new material is incredibly unique and offers huge benefits for users. Tested by some of the leading names in 3D printing, PCTPE stands to provide exceptional flexibility and strength, and is non-delaminating. Check out more details and specs: http://3dprint.com/30901/taulman3d-pctpe/

Let us know if you have had the opportunity of using this new material by taulman3D, and what your initial thoughts are.

----------


## richardphat

Error 404 page not found!


Nvm it works now

----------


## curious aardvark

so it's another tpe filament. That makes 4 that i know of. Ninjaflex, filaflex, that stuff I bought the other day that is 1/3rd the price of the other two (can't remember what it's called - there's flex in there somewhere) and now a taulman version.
Betcha the taulman version isn't cheap. 
It sounds more like the flexible pla I've got than the tpe when you read the blurb. 


So far the three I've tried have been near enough identical. So it's gone from a unique filament that ninjaflex launched to a multi brand material where you buy the cheapest. 

Hopefully it'll drive the prices down. £50 a lb is just taking the piss.

Actually until taulman start spooling on to spools with a decent hole in the middle - I'm not buying any more of their filament anyway. 
Yes I have built an external reel holder for awkward bastard filament manufacturers. But still, what's wrong with using reels that just fit on any printer ?

----------


## bryan

Price: $30/lb.

----------


## Feign

> Price: $30/lb.


That would be _highly acceptable_, what's your source for this info, by the way?

----------


## GOC

> That would be _highly acceptable_, what's your source for this info, by the way?


-    Ditto! That is a killer price for flexible material. 3DSupplyWorld has it at that price *HERE*
3dsupplyworld_PCTPE.jpg

-    What I'd really like to know how is how they got the gold coloring into it.

----------


## Feign

Well, just in time for Christmas.

Any note on whether or not it _requires_ a heated bed?

----------


## bryan

> That would be _highly acceptable_, what's your source for this info, by the way?


I got the pricing from taulman3D's own site: http://www.taulman3d.com/buy-a-mixx.html  but they charge $11.30 for shipping. Thanks GOC for the link to 3DSupplyWorld!

----------


## richardphat

> I got the pricing from taulman3D's own site: http://www.taulman3d.com/buy-a-mixx.html  but they charge $11.30 for shipping. Thanks GOC for the link to 3DSupplyWorld!


Don't ever deal with 3D supply world. Those scums still owe us 3 filaments roll and they never bothered to delivered to us.
It has been at least 6 months already.

----------


## GOC

-    I had just happened across the site when doing the Giveaway stuff and was thinking of give them a try. Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep to my reliable sources.

----------

